# First ever FET- not feeling hopeful



## bumpylady (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi all. Myself and dp had IVF/ICSI, I produced 41 eggs, 31 suitable for ICSI but only 10 fertilised. 
They had to be frozen due to OHSS so I didn't get to do a fresh cycle. 
I'm not sure what to expect, how successful the thawing of embryos will be and how I will cope if none survive.

I guess I'm just looking for advice or positive stories really, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Bumpylady I had a fresh failed cycle last year in April 2013 out of which we ended up with five frozen blasts.  Like you I was not feeling hopeful for my first FET which took place this March 2014.  I am now 16 weeks pregnant from that FET.  I had acupuncture before my cycle and also had an endo scratch.  I also opted for embryo glue.  I don't know which of the options contributed to our success but all I know is that FET can actually work. 

Best of luck hun.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi bumpylady, it's my first FET too and I'm a couple of days past transfer now.  Everything about this process is nerve wracking, I'm not sure whether an FET is any less stressful but it is a lot easier.

This is our only frostie and there are no options after this for me, so I'm determined to relax and be positive that it can work.  In fact my clinic said that success rates are higher with frozen   I'm still stressed and worried though  

I'm sorry for your experience of OHSS, it must have been very stressful.  You have a great number of emboss though.

Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi 

I was also like you, had 30 eggs collected, injected 28 and 19 fertilised.  I had to freeze all too due to OHSS, 3 months later had 2x 3 day embryos transferred and 11+5 pregnant with twins.  My consultant said that theres a better response from FET rather than a fresh cycle.

Good luck
Gemma xx


----------



## bumpylady (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you for the replies, I think after last time I'm scared to feel anything but scared and nervous.
It seems like any time I get excited over something it all goes wrong.


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

I completely know how you feel. I'm waiting for FET in few months after first ivf failed. 
And I can't help but feel completely defeated before I've even started. 
My clinics success rates lower (21% v,s 36% fresh). 
Plus I had 4AA blast transferred on fresh cycle that failed 
So why would my 4bb or 3bc work if that didn't?
I know it's not that simple but that's how I feel. 
The on,y thing I do feel a tiny bit more positive about is not having to go through EC. I really struggled with recovery. Very sore for a week. So much so that the 5 day transfer involved me arriving in jeans that I couldn't do up! Lol 
X


----------



## Dallydoll (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi there, 
Both of my fresh transfers failed, and both of my fet transfers worked! 
Although my fresh cycles went to plan, both times I didn't feel right on transfer day, very unwell, anxious. On my fet transfer days I tried to be relaxed and "enjoy" it as much as possible.
Huge good luck xxx


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Bumpylady,

I know how you feel. I had IVF in April 2014 & got 21 eggs. Got 15 embies and due to start FET with a prostap injection on 23rd June. I've been feeling a little low today thinking FET might not work but hearing the positive stories on here from others are helping me find my positivity!

My DH says that FET is the common practice in America due to higher success rates!    it works for all us FET ladies!

*Mrs Ball* I know how you feel! Nice to see you! 

Skye


----------



## bumpylady (Mar 30, 2014)

*Skye* I think I have them low days too and I hear contradicting stories that frozen is better than fresh and vice versa.

*dallydoll* your story helps, it gives me a little hope that it may work so thank you.

*mrsball* you took the words out of my mouth, I feel defeated before even starting. My clinic also has low success rates with frozen.

What makes me worry is the fact I'm NHS funded and they say because of my age and it's my first cycle they would only transfer one, I even had to sign a consent form saying one but when all were frozen and I had my follow up the doctor said she wants to let all go to blastocyst stage and put 2 back.
Obviously I'm over the moon because before starting I wanted 2 put back but it's obviously made me concerned and I keep thinking they want to put 2 back because they think it won't work.
I know it's just me being paranoid but I can't help it


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

FET worked first time for me too, in fact so much of what I read said FET was better than fresh but I guess it depends on the individual and on the day etc. I dont know about everybody else but I just felt better in myself when it came to the transfer as the stimms were out of my system and I was more resigned to what will be will be....


----------



## bumpylady (Mar 30, 2014)

Your posting was brilliant timing, I've been feeling really low today. I know most of it is the medications messing with my emotions but to read your positive post it's made me feel a bit better. Thank you so much.


----------



## bumpylady (Mar 30, 2014)

How many embryos did you freeze?
Did they all survive the thaw? 

I have 10 frozen and if 2 get to blast stage they will put 2 back


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

So glad ur feeling positive you really cant control much of this so better to just go with the flow  I had ten frozen also but they were frozen in two batches of 5 embryos (four out of 5 survived the thaw), so I still have 5 frozen, you're so lucky to have ten frozen it's an excellent amount x


----------

